# Equine Back Specialist - Devon



## JHC (19 February 2013)

Can anyone recommend a physio/chiro/etc.. that covers North Devon?


----------



## Ravenwood (19 February 2013)

I use Mary Wilkinson - she lives in West Somerset but comes out to me in North Devon. 

http://www.comfort-saddles.com/customer.html?gid=28

I don't think she has a website but I found this link with her number on


----------



## dixie (21 February 2013)

Clare McDonald
http://www.vet-physio.co.uk/about-us.html


----------



## Polotash (22 February 2013)

Don't know how far she travels but Fiona Dod is brilliant, PM me if you'd like her mobile no (or she's on google, comes up as a chiropracter).


----------



## Lisamd (13 March 2013)

Louise White at www.mctimoneyclinic.co.uk is amazing


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (13 March 2013)

Another one for Clare MacDonald.


----------

